
San Francisco's $2.2B 'Grand Central' terminal open - kungfudoi
https://www.sfgate.com/news/article/San-Francisco-s-2-2-billion-Grand-Central-13174487.php
======
siruncledrew
This looks super cool. I’m not an SF resident, but I’m excited to see this
next time I visit. There’s a park on the roof, a beautiful interior, and a
solid foundation for expanding the presence of trains in SF (something that
always stuck out to me compared to the East Coast). Overall, it seems like it
lives up to the Grand Central comparison - at least from an outsider’s
perspective.

The only part that’s meh is naming it Salesforce Transit Center. For what
seems it will be an iconic building, the name could use a better ring to it.
I’m glad Grand Central didn’t up as something like ‘Goldman Sachs Train
Central’.

